# Serial Number Sequence



## Balloontyre (Aug 15, 2016)

Hello,
I've read that the lightweight serial numbers are unique to them and do not follow the sequence of the ballooners.
 How I interpreted that was, "you can't date the bike by serial number ".  true? No? Dunno?
Can someone please splain dis two mi?
Thanks


----------



## rhenning (Aug 15, 2016)

The only lightweight serial numbers that are unique are the 1960s SSs and all Paramounts.  There are a couple of serial number lists available to use that give a close date of when balloon bikes were made.  The records before 1948 are not so good because of a Schwinn factory office fire that year.  I would assume with 3600+ messages you would be aware of this.  Roger


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 15, 2016)

Thank you Roger, yes aware of the fire, random list etc, 
Lets look at lightweights from 40 and 50s, are you saying the numbers are in sequence with the other models? Cept paramount.

3600 messages cause I'm learning.
Only 600 contain words, lol


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 15, 2016)

Some of the early lightweights did have there own serial number system similar to the later Super Sports etc. Usually a letter and four digits. I'm still learning about this too. I'm not familiar with all the specific lightweight models that used this SN method, or when it started and stopped.

Stude's 47 Conti


----------



## rhenning (Aug 16, 2016)

In my case I have the following pre 1965 lightweights.  1953 Varsity, 1953 Traveler, 1960 Continental, 1962 Traveler,  and 1964 Varsity and those all have serial number in regular sequence with the other Schwinn's built at the same time.  I also have 1965, 1966, 1968, 1969 and one early 1970 SS and those all have unique serial numbers.  I have a later 1970 SS and a couple of later 1973 SSs plus a 1971 Sport Tourist and those all have regular  serial numbers on them.  Stamped on the front of the frame.  Roger


----------



## mbstude (Aug 16, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Some of the early lightweights did have there own serial number system similar to the later Super Sports etc. Usually a letter and four digits. I'm still learning about this too. I'm not familiar with all the specific lightweight models that used this SN method, or when it started and stopped.
> 
> Stude's 47 Conti



That one just went to SirMike today via bikeflights. 

My second Conti is serial number D19290. Any guesses as to year while on the subject?


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 16, 2016)

mbstude said:


> That one just went to SirMike today via bikeflights.
> 
> My second Conti is serial number D19290. Any guesses as to year while on the subject?




Is your rear hub also stamped on this one? 1948?

If Obi-Wan's serial number records are correct or close, I'd venture to say that your conti is a 48 model. Weird, seems Schwinn started using the standard SN method on these at this time. Wish someone could shed some accurate history on this subject.


----------



## mbstude (Aug 16, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Is your rear hub also stamped on this one? 1948?
> 
> If Obi-Wan's serial number records are correct or close, I'd venture to say that your conti is a 48 model. Weird, seems Schwinn started using the standard SN method on these at this time. Wish someone could shed some accurate history on this subject.



No, the rear hub isn't stamped on this one. With what you've said, I tend to agree that's it's likely a '48. Thanks!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 16, 2016)

My men's New World is

C81661





I forget what the ladies New World I have is. My guess is 1947-ish from the features on it. The ladies is, I think an A or a B series, if I remember correctly and they came as a pair to me. They had matching features and came from the same source, so my guess is both are 1947 or so, maybe earlier in '48.

Another user here, Sailorbenjamin, owned a 1948 New World, which he dated to September 1948, with serial  E20071.

When did Schwinn begin electroforging? I know some of the lower end lightweights eventually converted to electro forged. Could they have swapped serial systems when the factory changed production methods? They did still have to fillet hand braze some of the joints of the electro forged bikes. I've seen New World bikes with fillet brazing on the seat tube joints, but electro forged joints elsewhere. Perhaps the integration of some of the previously totally hand built lightweights to mixed methods called for all bikes to go to a standardized system.

From the look of it, the New Worlds I have are both hybrid construction. The down tube-bb joint there looks fillet brazed, but the tapered joints of the bb-chain stays look like an electro forged type joint.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 16, 2016)

I believe that Schwinn started out EF parts of the frames right after the war. I can see the BB shell on yours is EF and Stude's is not, or if it was, the weld was cleaned up. Cleaning up the EF welds on the BB shell was usually something that Schwinn did not do.

*1948 Catalog
Schwinn Cycle Frame *

Made from Schwinn-Built steel tubes. Steering head, hanger bracket, rear fork ends and connecting tubes electronically welded into one continuous, jointless steel structure. These parts form the stress line - line of greatest strain. Beautifully streamlined for finest modern appearance. Tapered rear forks and stays.


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 4, 2019)

Delete please - wrong thread.


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 4, 2019)

Please delete, wrong thread.


----------

